# Missing in Action - Posts before June 2006?



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I might have been hibernation over winter :shock: and I have noticed posts before July 2006 are no longer available.

Has AKFF site must have been cleaned up?

Just curious because I started looking for old posts.

Victor


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah, I think that admin/mods needed to 'trim' some old posts to stop the forum/website from locking up with too much info. Hence old posts were cropped.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Does this mean the site keep about a year's worth of posts? :?:

I think might start saving some of those special posts..... hmm


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Most sections such as the main one and a few others get cropped periodically to remove all posts over 6 months old. The advertisement and site suggestion sections get cropped at the same time although anything older than 2 months rather than 6 months gets cropped. Others such as the online comp, catch of the day and the HOF never get cropped. Our reasons for doing this is to minimise the database size and to improve site performance.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

6 months is not very long...

I was looking at some of the do it yourself posts and the great advice given is now lost. 

I suppose we can ask the questions all over again  and get new advice!.

Victor


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Victor, that is exactly it mate. You ask the question(s) again and get a better reply than the original one due to the additional time factor revealing limitations in the first replies and additional users creating new solutions within that time. The other thing is that we have generated over 23,000 posts within the last 6 months so it keeps everything at a manageable level.

We could I guess think of having a section for classic posts where posts/topics which users thought were absolute gold were placed and this section was not cropped.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Scott.

Sage Advice section would be great for those special and yet timeless posts. I would be interesting which post would make it 8) to the Sages Folder. :shock:

Thaanks the the update.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQW3SpYAADXfgAASUIWAAgij2Io/7/+gMAELaaGqntNKfpT00jQ9TTRp+ojExHoNU3qEzJBPSGCNGgABKnpAjSn4jVMg0aDIxAwCSNFunk7Dt3RdPEuOWmbxGMy4H3wocb2Q/QzIxkzo2xK0dKowjsZh4RUiGE355OQsBmJ4IO6w1zUP16v504nrZ6pye0Q69mN69oRdCB5C7Mmd0EfKfImlwEEFNzh41v1pVqxIGT1egKCBR8wWZBKxSk7KJSKoDReVFcoJwywU0rE/Va8TIRBq7eedbGqn3vzW2PF7qDGUXPUjJ2bYwReqkl9w3XNTuNDZRGuSLTGhlvb40PVgj9dKh0b53Tug42Cqne1VkGkGskogzgSJpxQUk62hI3IN/8QlwpacALy/xdyRThQkAW3SpYA=


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Red, if that would work that would be a simple fix. How would one establish this do you think?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZfRR6MAACxfgAASUGWAAoBgGAo////gMADU1DVPJpqaTyCYnoEGhjSCmmpk8oADQA0NADTU0p+kmnpNG1NMEGhgQEooIQCNRta8E531Ch61IuczdcUOImZignDIxRM4KWdGnvqr1kVeh4PRc7uWavvdQMSLItM83MUCVnH1MomUw20sa1hPLYvMSCDFByKK4BzjwWwLuKoTwg/r5Tg/SsHnGhHIUxIjW+dojKXAUGnrHpZZUlPeEp5QUlVMo2vNAzwdFVVQd+SaVLuxCOssotnD779yUlmrYdy0raTPStuQmQAuKlNxuyLB0AJj/F3JFOFCQl9FHow=


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Some posts are too good to lose.

Ian


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I may be on the wrong track but whats the point of having the best (was largest) database of information in Aus on kayak fishing just to throw it out :?: At times after 8 weeks :!:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter, the only two sections which are cropped at 8 weeks are the classifieds and the site suggestions. What is the point of retaining them longer than that? The other thing is by the time I get a chance to crop them they have generally been online for 4 or so months. I don't see the point of having the maximum amount of posts if it takes forever for the pages to load. This will deter more potential members than old posts being deleted. Since it seems that the average user is in favour of exceptional posts being retained we can do this.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Fair enough but that still leaves all others after 6 gone.

Anyway , thats life. 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My two bobs worth is that some of the forums, like Rigged Kayaks see very little posts but get read a fair bit so are worth and cheap to preserve. It is really only the high-volume forums, like Main, Fishing Trips, Trip Reports and Off Topic that need to be pruned. Most of the valuable info is in other forums so can be preserved without problem


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

My thought for the day (my only one so far): Can the important posts be saved to another site in some searchable/readable format? Can someone give me figures on how much disk space we are talking about?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I must admit what triggered this thread was I was looking for and old trip report in Forster (april this year) and looking for placed to fish and some of the experiences as I am going that way just before xmas and some threads in the "do it youself" section.

I would love to keep hairymicks experiences when building his boat (Kadaitchi) and some of the tips and experiences provided in the thread. This thread would insperation to others who would like to give it ago some time in the future. This would have been a classic thread to the "sages advice" section.

... If we could create a section like "sages adivce" section or what ever it is called, who be a positive thing.

The future is just around the corner, 8) may our line be tight and our forum filled with sages. :shock: :shock: ... what ever happen to varp?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Thanks for the info - is it really a performance issue? I find that PHBB really doesn't suffer with a lot more posts than this.
> 
> If it is really a disk space issue - isn't there a better alternative?


Not a disk space issue. Our host ran some tests and interpreted the results to mean that the server was performing fine but our queries were running very slow.

Since we have been pruning and running a bit of maintenance I have noticed an improvement in performance, particularly as the pruning has been more aggressive.

It is possible that our server/database is not tuned for phpbb, but we are operating in a captive environment on a shared server so there is a limit to what we can tweak.

I'm interested to see what you guys want to keep. Then we can try to find a way to keep you guys happy. An archive forum springs to mind (like the old one), but I don't know how easy that would be


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> My two bobs worth is that some of the forums, like Rigged Kayaks see very little posts but get read a fair bit so are worth and cheap to preserve. It is really only the high-volume forums, like Main, Fishing Trips, Trip Reports and Off Topic that need to be pruned. Most of the valuable info is in other forums so can be preserved without problem


With pruning required, this suggestion of Dave's seems a good compromise

Edit 28/11: since reading later posts I hadn,t realized DIY was cropped, and like later posters think this is an important one to save for newer members to peruse.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I was tempted o respond much earlier than this but decided to wait and see where it went.

I am a IT idiot so can have no useful input into the logistics of cropping verses no cropping.

I believe that there have been some classic threads that are now lost for all time. It would be a shame to lose more. (remember Varp)

If at all possible, I would love to see these classics preserved. Perhaps, as mentioned before, in an archived secion?

Like Ross, (Meoldchina) I try to put as much usefull information into my trip reports as I can think of at the time, partially for my future reference but mostly to assist others in making decisions re where & when to fish.

I see also that the 'do it your self' section has been cropped. The fact that some of my posts were cropped does not concern me at all. Most of this information is saved on my hard drive. My point is, that there was a wealth of information in this section that is now lost. A quick and ready reference for those newer members to peruse. Certainly, each and every DIY could be improved but would it not be easier to improve a concept if one had access to the original idea?

Thats my two bobs worth anyway.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

My 2 bobs, please do what you can to preserve the following:

Safety
Tackle Talk
Trip Reports (essential)
DIY (essential)
Rigged Kayaks
Catch of the Day
Seafood Recipes
Google Earth Shared Marks

As others have said, dont know whats possible, but this info is too good to lose.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a thought guys (it hurt a bit but i pushed a thought out :lol: )

If we were to only keep some sections or some posts as classics, there would end up being an endless debate about what a classic was or is. Some things being more important to some people than others.

I'm not that IT technical, but I think Perils idea of an archive database we could access when nessacary would be a good idea. and potentially save a lot of debate.

Cheers Dave


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gee I must say that I had no idea that posts were stored for so little time. That seems a terrible shame when so much experience and passion is put into this thing.

First up I will say that the mods Scott and Peril do a terrific job. Well done fellas. Would better financial resources help at all? i.e. a modest subscription fee solve the problem memory wise or something? I do know a subscription has been discussed before.

John


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

There is much value in old posts such as DIY and even in the accumulated knowledge on something like catching mackeral (which if ya do a search can be under many sections but can provide a useful 'set' of knowledge). If there was an 'oldies' searchable forum where this stuff could be hidden, I mean held, then fantastic. Let us please not lose our posts.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

I've recently punchered a hole in the stern/ keel of my kayak, probably from dragging a load over a piece of coral. l'm a bit unfortunate since this dragging occurs regularly; adding 4 crab pots and a cooler pushed things l think.

Anyhow, fixing such, proved interesting debate on U.S forums a few years back.

I"M ALWAYS HOPING TO FIND SOME ARCHIVED ADVICE, WHAT TO DO/ WHAT NOT TO DO, in this case to fix a leak. :?:

Information available from the US forums and from Phil's AKFF and from Phil himself, was invaluable and a huge influence in taking up the sport back then. For instance, Hitting the "search" key (back then) told me my best possible option could be to get it plastic welded, amongst other things.

My two bob worth :idea: :
-Personally l hope no subscription is necessary and that the forum stays open to who-ever. 
-Allow advertisement but only if necessary. 
-Shout Red or whoever provide, buy em' a beer.  
GJ


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

do we need to update the stickly links :?: as many of these links are no longer available 

:shock: :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep you are dead right ,Most were linked to older posts that have now been "deleted".

Valuable information now gone.

I realise that this culling was done for the benefit of the members to speed things up a bit but this has become something that has disadvantaged the members if these posts have been permanently lost.

Not to mention I'm psd, off cos i spent hours finding allot of them to be put up.

Most of them from this site was when we were learning heaps and posting the how to info.

Very disappointing.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Very disappointing.


yep


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

So lot's of musing and agreement but what's the fix? We have had some tremendous and generous offers from Kraley and Red. We all agree that keeping the history is highly desirable. Who does this decision lie with? Is it our fantastic forum Mods?

JT


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, just a quick one to let you know that the Peril and I have decided to disable the auto cropping feature. While it is a common practice on web forums such as this, the above posts very clearly detailed how the average user felt about the practice. Dave is currently researching alternatives which will enable us to optimise the site performance without having to result in cropping.

I would also like to welcome and thank Red to the role of forum moderator. As we all know, he has exceptional skill in the IT/Software development field and between Red and Dave I am sure results are not too far away.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott said:


> Dave is currently researching alternatives which will enable us to optimise the site performance without having to result in cropping.
> 
> I would also like to welcome and thank Red to the role of forum moderator. As we all know, he has exceptional skill in the IT/Software development field and between Red and Dave I am sure results are not too far away.


Another forward step by AKFF, well done and appreciated :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations Red (Redphoenix) on the promotion as new moderator for this site :!: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Red, here are the results of the benchmark testing performed by the Hosts on the 9th August when I sent them a help desk request about the slow performance of the forum. I will reproduce it here on the off chance it is of some value to you and Dave. The techieÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s reply is below;

Hello Scott,
I performed a benchmark on your site and it is indeed slow. When it comes to forums they tend to slow down once the post count reaches a larger number. Your forum has a number of sub forums and your post counts are in the tens of thousands which qualifies you. Phpbb has an option of optimizing the MySQL tables which should speed it up substantially.

The server is not slow, but your forum is, here is the data to prove it:

FORUM:
[[email protected] ~]# ab -n 500 -c 30 http://www.akff.net/forum/ 
This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.41-dev <$Revision: 1.141 $> apache-2.0
Benchmarking http://www.akff.net (be patient)
Concurrency Level: 30
Time taken for tests: 61.86915 seconds
Complete requests: 500
Failed requests: 366
Requests per second: 8.19 [#/sec] (mean)
Time per request: 3665.215 [ms] (mean)
Time per request: 122.174 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
Transfer rate: 360.93 [Kbytes/sec] received
Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
50% 3137
66% 3810
75% 4179
80% 4602
90% 5695
95% 6902
98% 8165
99% 9571
100% 11988 (longest request)

NOT FORUM:
[[email protected] ~]# ab -n 500 -c 30 http://www.akff.net/ 
This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.41-dev <$Revision: 1.141 $> apache-2.0
Benchmarking http://www.akff.net (be patient)
Concurrency Level: 30
Requests per second: 1722.98 [#/sec] (mean)
Time per request: 17.412 [ms] (mean)
Time per request: 0.580 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
Transfer rate: 861.49 [Kbytes/sec] received

Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
50% 16
66% 16
75% 16
80% 17
90% 20
95% 24
98% 27
99% 28
100% 52 (longest request)

As you can see 11 seconds for the longest request to your forum compared to 52 milli seconds for non forum. This clearly indicates what I have stated. You might also want to decrease the search size of your tables;

http://www.phpbb.com/kb/article.php?article_id=30

And like I said, optimize the tables;

http://www.webkeydesign.com/26/optimize ... databases/

Removing old posts would also help.

Regards, Eldar Marcussen


----------

